# Ad Choices on Forum. Feature or bug?



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

I am getting Ad Choices pop ups from trigger words when I read forum postings. Is this a 'feature' allowed by the forum or a bug on my browser.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Were you logged in at the time? They appear if you're not


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Was logged out. So will make sure am logged in, in future. Thanks.


----------

